# surgery in 4 days, now I am sick w/ some viral infection



## luckylucy9 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have thyroid surgery scheduled on the 11th. Today ,I have been sick with something like a flu,aches and fever and chills. I feel better, but I am wondering if I should cancel the surgery til my body gets back up and running. I have nodules that have grown over the last year. I am taking prednisone for inflammation in my chest wall due to a cardiac ablation, that punctured my heart 2 and a half years ago. It just comes back without the prednisone, can't tapper down below 7 mg. without problems. just had a bought of inflammation last week, higher dose of prednisone, 12 mg. daily. I am 60 and feel good other wise, except all the issues with taking the prednisone. Now the thyroid coming out, its a crap shoot..so guess my question, if it were one of you , would you delay the surgery? I am calling my Dr. on Monday morning to inform her of my illness today..It is not easy getting old..LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luckylucy9 said:


> I have thyroid surgery scheduled on the 11th. Today ,I have been sick with something like a flu,aches and fever and chills. I feel better, but I am wondering if I should cancel the surgery til my body gets back up and running. I have nodules that have grown over the last year. I am taking prednisone for inflammation in my chest wall due to a cardiac ablation, that punctured my heart 2 and a half years ago. It just comes back without the prednisone, can't tapper down below 7 mg. without problems. just had a bought of inflammation last week, higher dose of prednisone, 12 mg. daily. I am 60 and feel good other wise, except all the issues with taking the prednisone. Now the thyroid coming out, its a crap shoot..so guess my question, if it were one of you , would you delay the surgery? I am calling my Dr. on Monday morning to inform her of my illness today..It is not easy getting old..LOL


Welcome to the board!!

Most certainly call your doctor Monday morning! Prednisone as you know can cause immuno-compromise.

Sounds like you have had and continue to have some health challenges. I am sure that if and when you have your thyroid out, you will feel better and of course I am sure we would all like to know what the circumstances are for you to have your thyroid out.

Inquiring minds always want to know.

Would you have any reason to think that it might be thyroid tissue that caused occlusion and irregular heart beat? There is such a thing as ectopic thyroid tissue.


----------



## luckylucy9 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I am having it out because of nodules. No, no one has ever said anything about tissue that could cause my heart to have the PVC's. I have had them since I was 51. Nothing helps to get rid of them, so maybe this surgery will help. I hope so. I feel better today, just tired. Guess I will see what my Dr. says on Monday, to go ahead w/ surgery or reschedule. My thyroid levels come back normal most of the time, just the nodules. At one time I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's w/ sluggish thyroid. 
Taking the prednisone at a higher dose does cause me concern, my adrenals are suppressed at this dose of 12mg. per.day. They will give me extra prednisone before the surgery,so I won' have a negative reaction she said. Then I have to start the tapering again from whatever I am given in the hospital.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely let your doctor know you are not feeling well. When I had my pre-op appointment, they made me sign something indicating that I would call my doctor if I got sick before my surgery date. I don't think they'll want to operate if you're sick, and from an infection standpoint, you'd really be asking for trouble...infection is already a risk with surgery, and if you're already sick with the symptoms you're describing, it's not worth taking the chance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luckylucy9 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am having it out because of nodules. No, no one has ever said anything about tissue that could cause my heart to have the PVC's. I have had them since I was 51. Nothing helps to get rid of them, so maybe this surgery will help. I hope so. I feel better today, just tired. Guess I will see what my Dr. says on Monday, to go ahead w/ surgery or reschedule. My thyroid levels come back normal most of the time, just the nodules. At one time I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's w/ sluggish thyroid.
> Taking the prednisone at a higher dose does cause me concern, my adrenals are suppressed at this dose of 12mg. per.day. They will give me extra prednisone before the surgery,so I won' have a negative reaction she said. Then I have to start the tapering again from whatever I am given in the hospital.


And, how are you feeling today? Will the surgery be on schedule?

Sending hugs,


----------

